# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Aspartaam het witte vergif

## DISTAZO

Ben toevallig bij het googlen volgende links tegen gekomen over 
aspartaam.
Kan het niet laten om het niet op dit forum te gooien.


http://www.diabetesforum.be/diabetes...aspartaam.html



http://www.aspartaam.nl/verklaringen/verklaringen2.html

http://www.aspartaam.nl/verklaringen/verklaringen3.html

http://www.aspartaam.nl/verklaringen/verklaringen9.html

http://www.aspartaam.nl/verklaringen...aringen29.html

lees zeker ook het vervolg van dit verhaal !!!



http://www.aspartaam.nl/verklaringen...aringen33.html


video op you- tube
http://www.uitdaging.net/gezond/ephedra.html

Groetjes, distazo  :Smile:

----------


## roeska12345

Hoi Ik gebruikt ok altijd zoetjes. Maar nu hetb ik stevia ontdekt en dat is nog gezond ook.

Maar sommige stevia vind ik niet lekker, want die smaakt naar zoet hout en dat is niet lekker in de koffie vind ik.

Je kunt het niet eens in de winkel kopen ja alleen die vloeibare en daar zit alcohol bijin en dat is ook vies.
Alleen via interbnet te verkrijgen is t. Tis ff zoeken welke de lekkerste heeft, want er zijn meerdere aanbieders van stevia.

Maar ik ben er hardstikke blij mee, omdat ik heel erg van zoet hou.
groet Roes

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Distazo,
Ik kijk overal of er geen aspartaam in zit. Laatst bij mijn neef op de koffie en nu zei hij (verpleegkundige) dat aspartaam niet kankerverwekkend is maar dat dat verkeerd vertaald is omdat ene meneer Cancer aspartaam ontdekt had. Naja in elk geval zijn er velen die beweren dat het goed is, mij krijgen ze niet om  :Wink: 

@ Roeska,
Ja stevia is stukken beter, alleen jammer dat het verboden is in Nederland het te verkopen dus moet je idd via internet wel bestellen...
Welk merk vind jij het lekkerst?

----------


## afra1213

Met eigen ogen gezien:

Eens per 14 dagen trok het licht in een van mijn ogen weg en zag ik wazig 
Twee jaar gelopen bij oogarts, deze gaf uiteindelijk maar bloedverdunners 
omdat hij niets kon vinden en dacht dat de aders naar de ogen 
verstopt waren. 
Totdat iemand vertelde dat cola light en ook gewone 
cola de alvleesklier erg aantasten, met name bij mensen met een van 
nature zwakke alvleesklier. De alvleesklier geeft een reactie op de ogen. 
Na totaal gestopt te zijn met de cola te drinken was het probleem na 
3 maanden geheel genezen en is niet meer teruggekomen. Ik heb het vermoeden dat o.a. aspartaam de problemen veroorzaakte. 

Tweede ervaring met cola light
mijn neefje, van 14 jaar had al twee jaar rode vlekken op een van zijn benen. De dermataloog kon dit met zalfjes niet al 2 jaar niet verhelpen. 
Dit kwam uiteindelijk ook van de alvleesklier en het cola drinken. 
Na dat mijn neefje hiermee gestopt was, verdween dit probleem na 4 weken. 
Ijs-thee is ook zeer slecht voor de alvleesklier net als chips. 
Mensen stop alstublieft met cola drinken, dit is gewoon vergif 
voor de mens !

----------


## sietske763

> Hoi Ik gebruikt ok altijd zoetjes. Maar nu hetb ik stevia ontdekt en dat is nog gezond ook.
> 
> Maar sommige stevia vind ik niet lekker, want die smaakt naar zoet hout en dat is niet lekker in de koffie vind ik.
> 
> Je kunt het niet eens in de winkel kopen ja alleen die vloeibare en daar zit alcohol bijin en dat is ook vies.
> Alleen via interbnet te verkrijgen is t. Tis ff zoeken welke de lekkerste heeft, want er zijn meerdere aanbieders van stevia.
> 
> Maar ik ben er hardstikke blij mee, omdat ik heel erg van zoet hou.
> groet Roes


ik kocht stevia gewoon in een natuurwinkel,
heb er geen goede ervaringen mee, veel meer nodig dan natrena en tig x zo duur, zowel de zoetjes als de vloeibare.
heb het teruggebracht omdat en zoet en smaak erg vies waren.

----------


## afra1213

de kunstmatige zoetstof Aspartaam. 
Toen aspartaam nog maar net op de markt was hebben wij in ons gezin, d.w.z. mijn vrouw, dochter en ik, veel, heel veel gebruik gemaakt van deze kunstmatige zoetstof. Wij vertrouwden volkomen de (misleidende) reclame, dat het de zoetstof was "zoals moeder natuur het bedoeld had" en dat de zoetstof bestond uit enkel "natuurlijke grondstoffen". We gebruikten liever geen suiker, ook omdat wij 'op ons gewicht moesten letten'. 

Na enige tijd kregen wij gezondheidsklachten. Mijn vrouw werd overgevoelig voor allerlei produkten, zoals shampo's, gezichtscrèmes waar formaline in is verwerkt (zonder dat dat op de verpakking wordt vermeld). 
Later bleek dat één van de onderdelen waaruit aspartaam is samengesteld, methylalcohol is. Methylalcohol wordt door de stofwisseling omgezet in formaline, waardoor veel mensen gezondheidsklachten kregen. Zelf kreeg ik last van oorsuizingen (Tinitus), (waar ik nu nog steeds last van heb), draaiduizeligheid, hoofdpijn en flitsen in mijn ogen. Een aantal keren moest ik met voorrang naar het oogziekenhuis omdat de huisarts dacht aan loslaten van het netvlies, wat echter niet het geval bleek te zijn. 

Het blijkt dat ik voor steeds meer stoffen die in voedingsmiddelen verwerkt worden overgevoelig ben geworden. Veel medicijnen bevatten stoffen waar ik, omdat ik overgevoelig ben geworden door aspartaam niet meer tegen kan. Dan is het middel dus erger dan de kwaal. *Uit de correspondentie die ik hier over heb blijkt dat dat iets is waar heel veel mensen last van zullen hebben zonder dat ze zich direct bewust zijn waarom ze overgevoelig geworden zijn. 

Nu ik zeer veel informatie over aspartaam heb gelezen en de bewijstukken heb gezien, vind ik dat er door onze regering, de voedingsmiddelenindustrie en in de media veel te weinig aandacht wordt besteed aan de gevaren die verbonden zijn aan het gebruik van deze zoetstof. Daarom ben ik sinds 1996 bezig met voorlichting over de zoetstof aspartaam. Vanaf juni 2001 kan iedereen via deze website kennis nemen van de mening van artsen en specialisten. Helaas zijn er in ons land nog geen artsen die openlijk uit (durven) komen voor hun bedenkingen over aspartaam. 
Ik hoop dat deze website er toe kan bijdragen dat ook uw gezondheidsklachten zullen verbeteren. 

Bij FDA gemelde bijverschijnselen 

Duizeligheid 
beven 
* 
Geheugenverlies 
Onduidelijk spreken 
Verwarring 
Chronische vermoeidheid 
Depressie 
Gevoelloosheid/tintelen extremiteiten 
Slapeloosheid 
Geirriteerdheid 
Paniek aanvallen 
Fobieen 
Astmatische reacties 
Persoonlijkheidsveranderingen 
Versnelde hartslag 
Pijn op de borst 
Hoge bloeddruk 
Misselijkheid braken 
Diarree 
Pijn bij het slikken 
Jeuk 
Netelroos 
Kroep 
Allergische reacties 
Menstruatie problemen 
Pijn in de (onder)buik 
Arthritis 
Opgezwollen 
gevoel, Oedeem 
Problemen met het bloedsuiker 
Hersen tumoren 
Ademhalings moeilijkheden 
Branderige ogen keel 
Branderige urine 
Niet goed kunnen denken 
Chronische hoest 
Buitensporige honger of dorst 
Onwerkelijk voelen 
Blozen van het gelaat 
Dunner worden van het haar 
Kaalheid 
Gehoor stoornissen 
Sexuele problemen, impotentie 
Concentratie problemen 
Vatbaarheid voor infecties 
Gewrichtspijn 
Strottehoofdontsteking 
Slecht geheugen 
Spierkampen 
Slepend praten 
Huiduitslag 
Oorsuizen 
Gezichtsverlies 
Aankomen in gewicht 




*

----------


## afra1213

onderwerp Mijn ervaring met aspartaam 

Bij het opstaan, ergens begin december 2009 was ik plotseling draaiduizelig. Een herkenbaar gevoel afkomstig van een verstopte buis van Eustachius waarvan de oorzaak een bijholteontsteking was. Niets ernstigs maar wel vervelend. Een Amoxiline kuurtje en klaar-is-kees dacht ik nog. 

*De kuur was afgelopen en eigenlijk voelde ik me erg slecht. Een wazig zicht, duizelig, misselijk….nee dit was vervelend. Omdat de huisarts dacht dat de bijholteontsteking nog niet over was, schreef hij een neusspray voor. Eigenlijk hielp dat niets en ik ging zelf op zoek naar de oorzaak van deze klachten. Weken tobde ik door. Ging naar de manueel therapeut om de mobiliteit in mijn nek te verbeteren, nam een leesbril en bezocht de sportmasseur en de acupuncturist. Wat ik ook probeerde: het hielp niets. Ik had een waardeloze kerst en zat erg met mezelf in de knoop. De klachten waren inmiddels toegenomen. Ik had de hele dag hoofdpijn, tinnitus en pijn in mijn ogen. Alsof er zand in gestrooid was. Werken werd een ramp en ik leefde toe naar de weekeinden die me kans gaven om op bed te liggen. 

Eind Januari vertrok ik met mijn gezin naar de wintersport. Eigenlijk zag ik het niet zitten maar je hoopt dan ook dat die berglucht je goed doet. De eerste drie dagen waren erg. Hoofdpijn, migraine, misselijkheid en tinnitus wisselde elkaar af. Daarna werd het beter. Op donderdag zat ik zelfs te zingen in de skilift. De hoofdpijn en duizelijkheid waren bijna weg. In de avonduren struinde ik het Internet af op zoek naar een oorzaak van mijn plotseling ontstane problemen. Toen we op zaterdag weer naar huis gingen had ik last van mijn keel. Mijn favoriete snoepje “fishermans friend suikervrij”had ik de hele week nog niet genomen dus dat verzachtte de keel wel, dacht ik. 

*Een dag later was ik weer duizelig, had last van mijn ogen, betrapte mezelf op hyperventilatie en hoofdpijn. Ik werd er gek van. Bij thuiskomst zocht ik op internet naar een nog niet eerder gezochte combinatie van hoofdpijn, fishermans friend en duizelig. Ik belande op www.aspartaam.nl een stofje waar ik nog nooit van had gehoord. Wat ik las was schokkend! Deze kunstmatige zoetstof zit in meer dan 6000 producten en is voor ons lichaam giftig. Ik schrok me kapot en besloot een mailtje te sturen aan Ed Gunneweg, de beheerder van de website. Ik vroeg hem of mijn klachten door aspartaam veroorzaakt zouden kunnen worden? Ed reageerde snel en gaf een hele uitleg. Voor mij was het klaar. Stoppen met die troep! 

Ik besloot mezelf de noodzakelijke 60 dagen detox tijd te geven. Op de website van Ed las ik dat dit vergif in het vet van de lever wordt opgeslagen en maar heel moeizaam het lichaam verlaat. Ik besloot naast aspartaam (E951) ook de smaakversterker E621 uit mijn voeding te schrappen. Deze E621 heeft volgens Ed dezelfde bijwerkingen als aspartaam. 

Ik liep door het huis en bekeek elk stukje voeding wat ik afgelopen half jaar tot me had genomen. Het zat in de Amoxiline kuur voor de bijholteontsteking, de vitamine C bruistabletten van de Etos die ik dagelijks nam, de Multi-vitamine van het Kruidvat, de cola en 7up light. En last but not least: de fishermans friend no sugar added! 

Ik stopte op zondag en maandag en dinsdag waren verschrikkelijk. Migraine, misselijk, trillende handen en duizelig. De ontwenningsverschijnselen, ik had ze allemaal! Op woensdag kwam daar Diaree bij. Ik voelde me erg slecht en was haast niet in staat om te werken. Donderdag ging het iets beter. Het trillen was weg en de hoofdpijn zakte. De duizeligheid was er nog steeds maar dat is ook niet zo gek voor een stof die je neurosysteem aantast. Op vrijdag was ik heel erg moe. Mijn armen en benen leken wel van pap. Ik had geen kracht en kon weinig tot niets beginnen. Op zaterdag, zes dagen na het stoppen met aspartaam, ging de zon weer schijnen, na een maand was ik voor het eerst weer hoofdpijnvrij. Duizelig en moe was ik nog steeds maar het ging ineens stukken beter! Op zondag viel ik een beetje terug. De hoofdpijn bleef weg maar de duizeligheid was er nog. 

Hoewel ik er nog niet ben, is het voor mij duidelijk. Mijn klachten zijn veroorzaakt door aspartaam en smaakversterker E621. 

Het ergste van dit alles komt nog. Wat mij overkwam overkomt dagelijks honderdduizenden anderen. 

Het belangrijkste statement dat ik wil maken is dat deze ziekte niet veroorzaakt wordt door aspartaam of E621. Deze stoffen zijn giftig voor de mens, daar kan de stof zelf niets aan doen. De ziekte wordt echter veroorzaakt door bedrijven die, gedreven door winst, onze voedselketen vergiftigen! Door overheden die hun verantwoordelijkheid niet nemen om deze troep uit ons voedsel te weren! Bedrijven passen aspartaam toe in ons voedsel en dat is een schande. Zij zijn de veroorzakers van een vergiftiging met een omvang waarbij het melamine-schandaal in China verbleekt! 

Met vriendelijke groet, 

Stef, gezonde sportieve man

----------


## afra1213

ZOET VERGIF, EEN “MUST”OM TE LEZEN 
In oktober 2001 werd mijn zus erg ziek. Ze had maagkrampen en ze had het heel zwaar. Lopen was een enorme opgave. Ze had al haar krachten nodig om uit bed te komen, zoveel pijn had ze. 
In maart 2002 had ze al verschillende weefsel- en spierbiopsies ondergaan en had ze 24 verschillende medicaties voorgeschreven gekregen. De artsen konden niet vinden wat zij mankeerde en zij had zoveel pijn en was zo ziek dat ze wist dat ze ging sterven. 
Zij zette haar huis, bankrekeningen, levensverzekering etc. op naam van haar dochter en regelde alles voor de verzorging van haar jongere kinderen. 
Zij wilde nog één keer echt genieten en plande voor 22 maart een reisje naar Florida (voornamelijk in een rolstoel). 
Op 19 maart belde ik haar hoe de meest recente tests waren verlopen en zij zei dat men bij de tests niets had gevonden, maar dat men dacht dat ze MS had. 
Ik herinnerde me een e-mail die een vriend me gestuurd had en vroeg mijn zus of zij frisdrank Light dronk. Zij bevestigde dit en stond zelfs op het punt om een flesje open te maken. Ik raadde haar aan om te stoppen met het drinken van Light drankjes en e-mailde haar het artikel dat mijn vriend, advocaat van beroep, mij had toegestuurd. 
Mijn zus belde me binnen 32 uur na ons telefoongesprek en vertelde me dat ze gestopt was met het drinken van Light frisdrank en dat ze kon lopen. De spierkrampen verdwenen. Ze voelde zich nog wel geen 100%, maar wel stukken beter. Ze zou met dit artikel naar haar dokter gaan en me later bellen. 
Wel, ze belde me en vertelde dat haar arts verbaasd was. Hij zou al zijn MS- patienten bellen en navragen of zij kunstmatige zoetstof van wat voor soort dan ook gebruikten. Kortom, zij werd vergiftigd door het aspartaam in de Light drankjes en was letterlijk bezig dood te gaan. 
Toen zij op 22 maart in Florida aankwam, hoefde zij nog maar 1 pil te slikken en dat was een pil tegen de aspartaam-vergiftiging. Zij is goed op weg naar een compleet herstel en ZE LOOPT, geen rolstoel. Dit artikel redde haar leven. 
Als er op een label "SUIKERVRIJ" staat : VERGEET HET!! Er zit gegarandeerd ASPARTAAM in 
Ik heb verscheidene lezingen gegeven op de Wereld Milieu Conferentie over Aspartaam , op de markt gebracht als Nutrasweet en diverse andere namen . 
Tijdens een lezing door de “EPA” was bekend gemaakt dat er in 2001 in de USA een epidemie was van MS en “systemic lupus” (een het gehele gestel betreffende huidziekte). Het was moeilijk te bepalen welk vergif hier de oorzaak van was. Ik stond op en vertelde dat ik daar was om een lezing juist over dat onderwerp te geven. Ik zal uitleggen waarom juist aspartaam zo gevaarlijk is. Als de temperatuur van deze zoetstof boven de 86º Fahrenheit (32º Celcius) komt, verandert de methylalcohol in aspartaam in formaldehyde en vervolgens in mierenzuur , dat op 
zijn beurt weer stofwisselingszuurvergiftiging veroorzaakt . Mierenzuur is het vergif dat voorkomt in de steek van vuurmieren. 

De methanol vergiftiging lijkt heel erg veel op MS en systematische lupus . Heel veel mensen hebben de verkeerde diagnose gekregen. Ofschoon MS geen doodsvonnis betekent, is methanol vergiftiging dat wel. 
Systematische lupus komt bijna net zoveel voor als MS, vooral bij Dieet Cola en Pepsi drinkers. 
Het slachtoffer weet gewoonlijk niet dat aspartaam de boosdoener is. Hij of zij blijft het gebruiken; de Lupus wordt zodanig geïrriteerd dat het levensbedreigend kan worden. 
Wij hebben patienten gezien waarbij de symptomen van systematische Lupus verdwenen zodra zij geen Light drank meer gebruikten. In gevallen van mensen met MS verdwijnen de meeste symptomen. We hebben veel gevallen gezien waarbij het zicht terugkwam en het gehoor aanmerkelijk verbeterde. 
Dit is ook van toepassing op gevallen van tinnitus , fybromyalgie en CVS . 
Gedurende een lezing zei ik: “Als u aspartaam gebruikt en u lijdt aan fybromyalgie, krampen, pijnscheuten, gevoelloosheid in benen, duizeligheid, hoofdpijn, tinnitus, gewrichtspijn, onverklaarbare depressie, angstaanvallen, onduidelijk spreken, vertroebeld zicht of geheugenverlies, dan heeft u waarschijnlijk een aspartaam-vergiftiging . 
Mensen stonden op gedurende mijn lezing en zeiden: ik heb sommige van deze symptomen, is het omkeerbaar? 
JA! JA! JA! Stop met het drinken van Light drank en wees alert op aspartaam op voedsellabels . Veel producten worden hiermee versterkt. Dit is een serieus probleem. 
Dr. Espart (een van mijn sprekers) merkte op dat zoveel mensen symptomatisch schijnen te zijn voor MS en dat, gedurende zijn recente bezoek aan een ziekenhuis, een verpleegster hem meldde, dat 6 van haar vrienden, allemaal zware Cola Light verslaafden, allen de diagnose MS hadden gekregen. Dit kan geen toeval meer zijn. 
Light dranken zijn geen dieetproducten . Het is een chemisch gewijzigd, veelvoudig sodium (zout) en aspartaam bevattend product, dat juist maakt dat je verlangt naar koolhydraten . Het lijkt er eerder op dat je juist meer gaat wegen. Deze producten bevatten formaldehyde , wat opgeslagen wordt in de vetcellen, vooral op de heupen en dijen . Formaldehyde is absoluut vergif en wordt voornamelijk gebruikt om lichaamsweefsel te conserveren . Veel producten die wij elke dag gebruiken bevatten deze stof, die wij niet in ons lichaam zouden moeten opslaan. 
Dr. Roberts vermeldde in zijn lezingen dat, eenmaal verlost van de “dieetproducten” en met geen beduidende toename van oefeningen, zijn patiënten een gemiddelde van 19 pond verloren gedurende een proefperiode. 
Aspartaam is vooral gevaarlijk voor diabetici . Wij ondervonden dat sommige artsen, die meenden dat zij een patiënt hadden met retinopathie, in feite te maken hadden met symptomen veroorzaakt door aspartaam. De aspartaam zorgt dat de bloedsuiker oncontroleerbaar wordt. 
Dientengevolge kunnen diabetici lijden aan acuut geheugenverlies tengevolge van het feit dat aspartaamzuur en phenytalaline neurotoxisch zijn als ze zonder de andere aminozuren worden genomen die nodig zijn voor een goede balans. 
Diabetes behandelen gaat helemaal over BALANS. Vooral bij diabetici passeert het aspartaam de bloed/hersenen grens en maakt dan de neuronen van de hersenen slechter. Het veroorzaakt dan diverse soorten van hersenbeschadiging, infarcten, depressie, manische depressie, paniek-aanvallen, oncontroleerbare woede-aanvallen!!! 

Consumptie van aspartaam veroorzaakt deze zelfde symptomen ook bij niet-diabetici . Documentatie en observatie onthullen ook dat duizenden kinderen met de diagnose ADD en ADHD een complete omslag kregen in hun gedrag als deze chemische producten niet meer gebruikt werden. Zogenaamde gedrags veranderende medicijnen (Ritalin e.a.) zijn niet meer langer nodig . De waarheid is dat ze eigenlijk in de eerste plaats nooit nodig waren. De meeste van deze kinderen werden dagelijks “vergiftigd” met juist het voedsel dat “beter voor hen zou zijn dan suiker”. 

Het vermoeden bestaat ook dat de aspartaam in duizenden pallets met Coke en Pepsi Light drank, die gedronken werd door mannen en vrouwen in de Golfoorlog, gedeeltelijk schuld heeft aan het wel bekende “Golfoorlog syndroom”. 

Dr. Roberts waarschuwt dat het geboortegebreken kan veroorzaken, zoals verstandelijke handicaps , als het gebruikt wordt gedurende de tijd van conceptie of de zwangerschap . 

Kinderen lopen vooral het risico van neurologische kwalen en zouden NOOIT kunstmatige zoetstof moeten krijgen. Er zijn verscheidene gevallen bekend van kinderen die lijden aan epileptische aanvallen en andere neurologische storingen die rechtstreeks veroorzaakt worden door het gebruik van dit dodelijke vergif. 

Hierin ligt het probleem. Er was een hoorzitting van het Congres waar grote bezwaren werden ingediend tegen het gebruik van aspartaam. Sinds deze hoorzitting zijn er nog twee gevolgd en nog steeds is er nog niets aan gedaan. De medicijnen en chemische lobbies hebben veel in de melk te brokkelen. 

Helaas is het patent van MONSANTO op aspartaam verlopen . Er zijn nu meer dan 5000 producten op de markt die dit dodelijke chemische product bevatten en er zullen er nog meer worden geïntroduceerd. Iedereen wil een stukje van de “Aspartaam-cake”. Ik kan u verzekeren dat Monsanto, de uitvinder van aspartaam, weet hoe dodelijk het is . 

En is het niet ironisch dat Monsanto o.a. de Amerikaanse Diabetes Vereniging, de Amerikaanse Dieet Vereniging en de Conferentie van het Amerikaanse College van Artsen sponsort? 

Dit is onlangs aan het licht gebracht in de New York Times. Bovengenoemde organisaties kunnen geen kritiek leveren of hun link met Monsanto bekend maken, omdat zij geld krijgen van de voedselindustrie en achter hun producten moeten staan. 

Senator Howard Metzenbaum schreef en presenteerde een wetsontwerp, dat men labelwaarschuwingen moest aanbrengen op producten die aspartaam bevatten, vooral voor wat betreft zwangere vrouwen, kinderen en baby's. Het wetsontwerp zou ook onafhankelijke studies moeten instellen over de bekende gevaren en de bestaande problemen bij de bevolking betreffende aanvallen, veranderingen in de hersenen, neurologische veranderingen en gedragssymptomen. 

Het wetsontwerp werd afgewezen.

----------

